

Walgreens New API: Big Retail meets Startup App - njyx
http://www.3scale.net/2012/07/big-retail-meets-startup-app-api/

======
jc4p
Blogspam, here are the direct links:

[http://blog.programmableweb.com/2012/07/10/your-
neighborhood...](http://blog.programmableweb.com/2012/07/10/your-neighborhood-
drug-store-has-an-api-why-dont-you/)

[http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/07/10/kicksend-teams-up-
with...](http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/07/10/kicksend-teams-up-with-
walgreens-to-let-us-users-order-photo-prints-from-their-iphone/)

------
njyx
The programmableweb profile for the API is here:
<http://www.programmableweb.com/api/walgreens-quickprints>.

